
Student suspended after posting principal's mugshot on Instagram - greenyoda
http://www.wsbtv.com/news/news/local/student-suspended-after-posting-principals-mugshot/nXmBN
======
hcal
This is the Georgia school district that lost it's accreditation a couple
years ago. The leadership in the county is completely ridiculous. You would
normally be able to dismiss this incident by accepting the official's claim
that the student was just being disruptive but in the context of this failing
school system you can't shake the thought that the suspension was the
overreaction of an angry and embarrassed principle.

